# Error message 0x80048821



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I am getting the above error message in Windows Live Mail.

Is there a free program to fix this please?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

This error typically indicates an incorrect password or problem with the server settings for the email account.

Has this worked previously? Can you log into your mail account using the web?


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

> Has this worked previously? Can you log into your mail account using the web?


Yes, I can, and did. It is actually quite strange, because recently I updated Windows Essentials, and I have the feeling I have WLM loaded twice. I get one page up with the mail on, then I get another page asking me to log in. After I wrote to you this morning, I noticed the mail was dropping down as per usual, so I really don't know why I got the error message (I did change my password on the 2nd copy tho)

How can I check how many copies I have.
in the AppData-Local-Microsoft folder I have the following
Windows Live (10/12/13)
Windows Live Mail (11/12/13)
Windows Mail (10/12/13)

if that helps.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Can anyone help please?

I can't now get into Hotmail through WLM - the error message has gone, but it just has "cancelled" after I try to download it.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

If you want to try and re-install Windows live mail you could do a full backup and then uninstall and re-install.

How do I import and export email, contacts, and calendars with Windows Live Mail? - Microsoft Windows Help


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Before I did that, I really would like to know if this 


> in the AppData-Local-Microsoft folder I have the following
> Windows Live (10/12/13)
> Windows Live Mail (11/12/13)
> Windows Mail (10/12/13)


means I have more than one copy, and if so, which one would I delete and how.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

All I want to know is - do I have more than one copy of windows live mail installed, and if so, which one should I delete and how 



> in the AppData-Local-Microsoft folder I have the following
> Windows Live (10/12/13)
> Windows Live Mail (11/12/13)
> Windows Mail (10/12/13)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

It's unlikely there are multiple copies of the program installed. Go to Control Panel and Programs and Features > Uninstall a program
You can see which version is installed.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks JMPC :smile:


----------

